# Conan the Barbarian (2011)



## Ciupy (May 5, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian, previously titled Conan 3D, is an upcoming 3-D sword and sorcery film based on the character Conan the Barbarian created by Robert E. Howard. It is a new adaptation, separate from the earlier 1980s Arnold Schwarzenegger films. The film is set to star Jason Momoa in the lead role, being supported by Rose McGowan, Stephen Lang, Ron Perlman, Bob Sapp and Rachel Nichols, with Marcus Nispel directing.

The film will be released on August 19, 2011.

And here is the first proper trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOkWPPHilbs[/YOUTUBE]


Hmm..maybe it's because that I expected nothing out of this that I got a pleasant surprise.

It looks..good.


----------



## Superrazien (May 5, 2011)

Conan looks pretty good. I will definitely go see it.


----------



## illmatic (May 5, 2011)

it looks pretty enough


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

It looks all right, but nobody can replace Arnold. He was too badass in that role.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going to see it but more because I haven't seen any "fantasy" films for a good long time and I didn't like Arnold's Conan all that much


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It looks all right, but nobody can replace Arnold. He was too badass in that role.



I dunno dude, Jason Momoa plays a pretty good badass barbarian. Just ask Khal Drogo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HqdSjdtPAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2011)

He also looks more like Conan was described by Howard.

Unfortunately the trailer looks like the standard cgi heavy but heartless PG13 action movie that is so popular these days


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2011)

The problem isn't that Jason Momoa can pull this off,the problem is if the director,script and SFX will be up to scratch..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 14, 2011)

Slice said:


> He also looks more like Conan was described by Howard.
> 
> Unfortunately the trailer looks like the standard cgi heavy but heartless PG13 action movie that is so popular these days


Well it's ...rated R, not PG-13 .

Have you not seen the Red Band trailer yet?

My family and I are going to see it on the 21st. Mainly because dad is off work,and has been waiting a long time to see a close adaption to the book series.


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Well it's ...rated R, not PG-13 .
> *
> Have you not seen the Red Band trailer yet?*



Actually i haven't.

But i will do so right now


----------



## Avix (Aug 14, 2011)

I keep seeing the trailer when I'm at the cinema, and to be honest, it looks pretty fucking good. I might go see it.


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok that red band is way more promising. Looking forward to this now.


----------



## Adagio (Aug 14, 2011)

Khal Drogo will pwn bitches. Of course I'm going to watch this.


----------



## Brian (Aug 14, 2011)

Badass!


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 14, 2011)

Momoa can definitly bring it, if the movie fails, it won't be because of him.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The problem isn't that Jason Momoa can pull this off,the problem is if the director,script and SFX will be up to scratch..



Agreed.

Only watching for Jason Momoa.

<3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The problem isn't that Jason Momoa can pull this off,the problem is if the director,script and SFX will be up to scratch..



Pretty much. At the very least, I'm convinced it will be far better than its peers like Clash of the Titans on the strength of Momoa's screen presence alone. 

Would probably feel all anal about this being another Hollywood remake if it was not for Momoa's awesome showing as Drogo. Dude went from some guy who was in Baywatch to the Fucking Man with hardcore fan cred in such a short amount of time - either the stars aligned for him or he has an awesome agent.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 15, 2011)

I liked him on Stargate Atlantis, he has a nice record of playing around with sharp objects & grunting 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwsIJmSoDII[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01BmQI55Qtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, Khal Drogo playin' Conan? I might not be so upset anymore.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 22, 2011)

Not too bad really. just a little frantic in some scenes and the low frame-rate of 3D didn't help that. could have slowed it down a hair and added 10 min to the movie to make it much better. action was pretty tight though.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Pilaf (May 15, 2022)

Ah...the REAL Conan.


----------

